# Phrag. Waunakee Sunset 'White Edge'



## Drorchid (Aug 20, 2014)

This plant looks very similar to Phrag. Waunakee Sunset 'Candy Land' that I have posted in the past: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28763, but I think this plant is even more striking! I love the bi-colored affect!









Robert


----------



## Evergreen (Aug 20, 2014)

Very cool color combo! Well done.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree, that is a beautiful flower and better than the other one you linked to. Nice job!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 20, 2014)

I have seen a sunset in Waunakee any number of times, but never quite like that. With the striping in the pouch as well as the bicolor petals, this is SO much more interesting than another red red red besseae hybrid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 20, 2014)

Fantastic, Robert! I love those two-tone Phrags, also.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool. What are the parents that you used?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 20, 2014)

Really stunning!


----------



## MorandiWine (Aug 20, 2014)

THAT is awesome!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamD (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not big on phrags (ok, they're not big on my conditions...) but this is one I'd love to have! Beautiful


----------



## abax (Aug 20, 2014)

The two tone color combination will catch every eye! I love it.


----------



## Carkin (Aug 20, 2014)

That is really special!!!


----------



## Clark (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry Doc, the petals are a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 21, 2014)

very interesting


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 21, 2014)

That's stunning!!! :drool:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow- that is a first for me! Looks a plant to change the market.


----------



## Ray (Aug 21, 2014)

That's pretty amazing, if you ask me. are phrags any easier to clone then paphs?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 21, 2014)

Ray said:


> That's pretty amazing, if you ask me. are phrags any easier to clone then paphs?



Yes...I have cloned Phrags, but haven't been able to clone Paphs yet..
Robert


----------



## Hera (Aug 21, 2014)

Well isn't that dramatic! Beautiful.


----------



## Ray (Aug 22, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Yes...I have cloned Phrags, but haven't been able to clone Paphs yet..
> Robert


 so… Please tell me you're going to clone that one.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, a different opinion. I don't like it that much.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 22, 2014)

Lmpgs said:


> Well, a different opinion. I don't like it that much.



Good thing peoples tastes are different, otherwise everything would look the same, but out of curriosity, what don't you like about this flower? I like it, because it is very unique and different from anything else out there that I have seen. The colors are symetrical and well balanced. I also like the contrast in color between the orange/red and light yellow.
-Robert


----------



## troy (Aug 22, 2014)

I wonder if that tastes like a candy cane. scrumptiouslol..


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, I love it! Please post pics of the next flower(s).


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 23, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Good thing peoples tastes are different, otherwise everything would look the same, but out of curriosity, what don't you like about this flower? I like it, because it is very unique and different from anything else out there that I have seen. The colors are symetrical and well balanced. I also like the contrast in color between the orange/red and light yellow.
> -Robert



I like the shape but not the two colors together. My first impression was that someone tear one red and one light yellow flower in half and then put the 2 halfs together.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 24, 2014)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 25, 2014)

Lmpgs said:


> I like the shape but not the two colors together. My first impression was that someone tear one red and one light yellow flower in half and then put the 2 halfs together.



That is the part that I DO like!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2014)

Since she doesn't like it you can give me hers!


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 25, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Since she doesn't like it you can give me hers!



Agreed :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2014)

I have to go along with Paphman's opinion, "better then another red phrag"


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> I have to go along with Paphman's opinion, "better then another red phrag"


----------



## eaborne (Aug 26, 2014)

Robert, I was wondering what parent's did you use in this cross?


----------



## Ryan Young (Aug 27, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Yes...I have cloned Phrags, but haven't been able to clone Paphs yet..
> Robert




Hi Robert, there's a paper written up on how to clone paphs. If i have some time i will try and find it. The research found slicing down the centre of a new growth and laying on agar flask media slice side down (of course sterile conditions) had best success rates.

Edit, found it: https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=o0T-U56YKau-sQTZloHQBQ&url=http://www.academicjournals.org/journal/AJB/article-full-text-pdf/AF1EC6E29634&cd=9&ved=0CD0QFjAI&usg=AFQjCNFn48sNPIN_N_Zx2gdi0YCf_v4uAQ&sig2=OV2y7ECPRf0T2wALIEGFIA


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2014)

Ryan Young said:


> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sou..._Zx2gdi0YCf_v4uAQ&sig2=OV2y7ECPRf0T2wALIEGFIA


....


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 28, 2014)

eaborne said:


> Robert, I was wondering what parent's did you use in this cross?



The cross was Phrag. besseae 'Fire Fly' x Phrag. Barbara LeAnn 'Strawberry Margarita'.

This is besseae 'Fire Fly':





Unfortunately I don't have a picture of Phrag. Barbara LeAnn 'Strawberry Margarita', but if looks very similar to this Barbara LeAnn:



Robert


----------

